# Lathe safety



## LSJ (Mar 22, 2009)

I had a great time at an art show yesterday. As usual when I talk to a fellow woodworker I get around to safety and the importance of proper tools, respirators, and face shields. The gentleman that beat me it the contest is a walking poster person for my point.

After awhile he showed me his left hand that had two fingers that he had broken (he does not have a proper chuck). We talked about dust collection and he said that he could feel the congestion in his lungs (no respirator) then the told me that he woke up laying across his lathe one day after a chunk of wood hit him in the head and knocked him out (no face shield).

One better thing about a respirator, think of it as teeth protection. It will cushion a blow from a chunk of wood to the face. If you have you face shield on it will lessen transference of the power of the wood by keeping the shield for kicking back and hitting your face as hard.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Very true. I got punched in the mouth with one of my projects a few months back.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Started turning two years ago. Always wore eye protection. Six months in I finally started wearing a respirator. Friday afternoon, I 'snapped' together my first face shield. Always knew I should, always meant to upgrade, now I have.

Safe turning…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Great reminder for all….
The newbie & the experienced complacent journeyman!!!


----------

